# What's the best way to get a job offer ?



## Restless Entity (May 26, 2008)

Hi Everybody.

I a newbee on the forum but I need a little advice if possible.

I would like some advice on what is the best way to get a job offer while I still live in the UK.
I am a fully qualified Motor vehicle technician & Master Tech, so I'm hoping that finding work should not be too difficult, but which way is best ??

Do I e-mail employers directly or can anyone recommend an employment agency ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

In your situation, the "best" way is probably a combination of approaches. If you can find employers in your field who post their available jobs through an agency, then by all means, contact the agencies. But it's also worthwhile to apply directly to employers for jobs - using online job posting sites or the online versions of newspapers and professional publications with job listings.

Speaking from experience, though, (going the other way - to Europe from North America) I can tell you that most employers are going to be hesitant to hire anyone sight-unseen from overseas - especially since they will have to go through a certain amount of hassle and expense to sponsor your visa application. 

If possible, you should find a way to make yourself available for interviews once you get any sign of interest in response to your job query letters. I always included a line in my cover letter to the effect that I was planning a trip in their area in the near future, and would like to meet in person to discuss the position in greater detail. It's not cheap - but the first reply I had asking about when I could come in for an interview, I booked a flight over, and then recontacted some of the other employers, giving the specifics of my travel plans. I had a very busy two weeks of "vacation" and wound up with two competing job offers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Restless Entity (May 26, 2008)

Hi Bev

Thanks for the advice......I kinda thought that I may have to go back to Canada for interviews or meetings, it's just difficult to know if aproaching employers directly or via an agent would be best. What I don't want to do is send out lots of CV's and put potential employers off !! 

I guess i'll just have to jump in and see what comes up !!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What I did when I was looking overseas was to only send out letters and CVs for posted jobs. If the posting was handled by an agent, then it's ok to send a general letter or query to the agent or agency, since they can certainly advise you if they have other postings that might be of interest.

I used to get lots of unsolicited job queries when I was working in Germany and yes, those can get to be off-putting. But if you work through the various online sites and target specific postings or agencies that handle the types of jobs that interest you, it should be ok.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

